# Remarkably plain-spoken commentary on the Shorter Catechism



## Wayne (Apr 24, 2011)

Segue from the other thread, I've recently come across a commentary on the Shorter Catechism by a Rev. W.P. MacKay, which is available on Google Books.
It's one I hadn't seen before, and noteworthy for some rather uncompromising language:

Notes on the Shorter Catechism (1889)

Here's a sample:



> Question 1. What is the chief end of man?
> 
> Answer. Man's chief end is to glorify God, and to enjoy Him for ever.
> 
> ...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 25, 2011)

What a great find!


----------

